# To make someone do something



## bb3ca201

Hello to all!

I'm asking about causative verbs in Romanian.  For instance -- can someone translate the following sentence:

"I made him pick up his books." (off the floor, off the table, etc.)

Thanks.


----------



## farscape

I don’t know how much this is going to help:

Eu l-am făcut să îşi ia cărţile de pe jos - the exact same thing in Romanian ”I made him pick up his books off the floor”

Eu = I (can and usually is omitted, see below)
l-am făcut = I made him, where ”l” from ”el” - he - signifies him
să îşi ia cărţile = pick up his books
de pe jos = off the floor 

The way it’s used (unless I want to emphasize that I am the one who made him pick up the books, ”Eu” is omitted): 

L-am făcut să-şi ia cărţile de pe jos

Later,


----------



## jazyk

Allow me to point out, in case you haven't noticed, that English uses the infinitive (make someone do something) whereas Romanian uses the subjunctive (face pe cineva să facă ceva).


----------



## farscape

I knew I missed the essential - grade 8 grammar 

Please notice that, *a face* (to do) is in the 1st person singular past tense (am făcut), while *a lua* (to pick up) is in the 3rd person singular (să ia).

Best,


----------



## bb3ca201

farscape said:


> I knew I missed the essential - grade 8 grammar
> 
> Please notice that, *a face* (to do) is in the 1st person singular past tense (am făcut), while *a lua* (to pick up) is in the 3rd person singular (să ia).
> 
> Best,


 
To both farscape and jazyk: your explanations made sense.  Thanks for the help, and the translations!  I appreciate it!


----------

